# New furry roleplaying game!



## Djgreyfox (Aug 6, 2011)

I was snooping around, looking for something interesting and found a game called ANIMAL FOREST!

In Animal Forest, you "role-play" as a critter in the vast forest. Players can engage in combat, trade, or general chatter. There are several magics and weapons and enchanted items for combat. Be creative with your character! You can be anyone! A thief, a body guard, a wandering merchant, a drunk bastard squirrel. Who cares?! All critters in Animal Forest are anthropomorphic animals. Animal Forest is also player operated as in, the game has minimal NPC's, the only actual NPC's are the skill trainers in the main hall of the game.

There are currently 12 animal characters to choose from:








Hedgehog





Badger





Rat





Fox





Mouse





Squirrel





Shrew





Rabbit





BeaverFerretWeaselSkunk






Once you make a character, you get to select your stats! (HOW FUN?)
You choose the first few stats as how important you want them to be.


You can play the game for FREE, to play, click the link below and download it. Make an account, then make your character!

http://animal-forest.tk/index.php


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 6, 2011)

So you are telling us, that you are _this_ into it, and not affiliated with the game, or it's creators in any way?

(Looks awful)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a reason to believe this doesn't have too many people playing it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2011)

Badger?
No wolves?

I think I might actually consider playing that. :n

Naw, just kidding. I hate RPGs.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 6, 2011)

I saw the .tk URL and prepared for something horrible.

The website did not disappoint.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 6, 2011)

...Does it _really_ have two R's in "forest" or did you make that typo yourself?


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Aug 6, 2011)

Ill try it out ASAP


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Aug 8, 2011)

The client didn't load for me after downloading.


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 21, 2011)

sadly i dont think it is up anymore  
me= extreme dissapointment


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 21, 2011)

Please look at the dates when the last post was made to avoid necros in the future


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 21, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Please look at the dates when the last post was made to avoid necros in the future



2 months is not quite a necro.
None of the links work now though anyway. :I


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 21, 2011)

DeepDarkSamurai said:


> file:///Users/DeepDarkSamurai/Desktop/funny-gifs-maday-heavy-trolling.gif



lol


----------

